# ابنى الحبيب رسالة ليك من الرب يسوع



## نيرمين عزمى (14 مارس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ابنى الحبيب......ابنتي الحبيبة:
انني احب كلا منكما بصدق,صدق قد يخفي عليكما.انا اهمس الى كل قلب في الوجود متجاهلا كل الفروق الظاهرية من جنس او لون او دين او عقيدة,بل متجاهلا كل ما يبدو عميقا فيكما,فهذا متدين وذاك بعيد والثالث عنيد و الرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة ..ورغم كل هذا فأنا اهمس لكل قلب فأقول:"لا تخف لاني فديتك,دعوتك بأسمك,انت لي"
لا تخف لاني فديتك:نعم... لا تخف يا حبيبي..فمع اني الاله القدير والخالق غير المحدود الا ان قلبي يذوب حبا من نحوك.. لا تخف مني فأنا الان لا احاكم احدا ولا اقاضي انسان.......انا معك الان في زمان الحب,زمان الرحمة لذلك فلا تخف مني لقد قال لك خدامي انني سوف ادين المسكونة بالعدل وهذه حقيقة, لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبي هو ان تأتي الي كما انت....بكل ضعفاتك وسلبياتك وتطلعاتك وطموحاتك وتمردك.تعالى كما انت ولا تخف ,,,فالسبب بسيط : قد تحملت ألما يفوق الخيال لاجلك.............لا تتعجب انا اعرف اسمك وصدقني لو انهم سألوني على الصليب من اجل من ستموت يارب؟؟؟ لكنت قد اجبتهم من اجل فلان وفلان وفلان وكنت سأذكر اسمك ايضا. ولا اعرف اسمك فقط بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك وما قابلت في حياتك وما سوف تقابل...كل هذا انا اعرفه فلهذا احبك...من اجل النجاح الذي سوف تنجحه والفشل الذي سوف يبكيك ويبكيني معك ومن اجل كل لحظة سقوط او نصرة ..انا معك.. انا فيك. 
احتاج ان اعطيك حبي,جسدي,دمي,خلاصى,ابديتي وفرحي اللا محدود.

ابني الحبيب....ابني الحبيبة انا في انتظاركما بكل الحب,,,
امضاء:فاديك الحبيب يسوع


----------



## amany_2009 (15 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووووى يا نرمين انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد
صدقنى جت فى وقتها
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## amany_2009 (15 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووووى يا نرمين انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد
صدقنى جت فى وقتها
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الصلاة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا لمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا نرمين
صلاه جميله


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

رساله فى منتهى الجمال 

ميررررسى كتير على الرساله

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا كليموووووووووووو وشكرا على مرورك الجميييييييييييييل 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## عمادفايز (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على الصلاة
اذكرينى فى صلواتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمسيح الذي يحبنا 
وشكرا عالتامل الجميل
محبتي​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجمييييييييييل ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجميييييييييييييل يا عماد 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجمييييييييل يا 
لBnota وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نوسو (24 مارس 2009)

تاملك جميل يا نرمين و فعلا لو تاملنا في محبة الرب يسوع لنا وبذله نفسه من اجلنا علي الصليب لكان لنا دائما رجاء في محبة الرب يسوع شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا نوسو
وربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على الرسالة الجميلة والمعزية دى*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمروركم ربنا يبارك


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

مرسي نرمين علي الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك


----------

